# Need help for cabinet fan!



## gamerbloke (Oct 13, 2013)

Recently i came across HWMonitor and found that my cpu temp is going 113c, HDD 40c. I have P4 2.4ghz and there is no fan in my cabinet except the one mounted over heat sink. 
So i need suggestions on cabinet fans keeping in mind i will be making upgrade by the end of Q1 2014 (then if needed i will be installing one more fan) and no overclocking will be ever done. 
What i found uptill now is 90mm is not worth, atleast go for 120mm.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 14, 2013)

Check what size of case fans is supported by your cabinet. Get local 80 mm fans and clean them regularly.


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2013)

HDD 40c is normal. Isnt it?


----------



## tubelight (Oct 14, 2013)

If this has just started happening, clean your PSU fans properly. It happened in my AMD machine once which I had ignored cleaning for a while, the temps would shoot up the moment I started playing and the system would shut down when the processor reached 95 degrees. I cleaned the PSU fan and the temps came down to 50 degrees when gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> HDD 40c is normal. Isnt it?



yes. anything under 50c is ok. but it is better if it is controlled below 45c.



gamerbloke said:


> Recently i came across HWMonitor and found that my cpu temp is going 113c, HDD 40c. I have P4 2.4ghz and there is no fan in my cabinet except the one mounted over heat sink.
> So i need suggestions on cabinet fans keeping in mind i will be making upgrade by the end of Q1 2014 (then if needed i will be installing one more fan) and no overclocking will be ever done.
> What i found uptill now is 90mm is not worth, atleast go for 120mm.



i suspect a wrong sensor reading. you may not need to worry. try real temp,hwinfo etc just for the verification.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 15, 2013)

tubelight said:


> If this has just started happening, clean your PSU fans properly. It happened in my AMD machine once which I had ignored cleaning for a while, the temps would shoot up the moment I started playing and the system would shut down when the processor reached 95 degrees. I cleaned the PSU fan and the temps came down to 50 degrees when gaming.



This means i will have to open PSU, i try to avoid these things as i always end up messing something. But these softwares tell PSU temp or CPU's?


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check what size of case fans is supported by your cabinet. Get local 80 mm fans and clean them regularly.



As i told earlier that soon i will be making upgrades so i was for hoping branded fan of 120mm. Any suggestion for that which will be bang for the bucks.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 15, 2013)

> i suspect a wrong sensor reading. you may not need to worry. try real temp,hwinfo etc just for the verification.



I tried Speed fan too and it is showing same. I think it should be correct as there is no cooling provided plus its antiquated P4.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 16, 2013)

such low responses.... i m really relying on ur suggestions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> I tried Speed fan too and it is showing same. I think it should be correct as there is no cooling provided plus its antiquated P4.



your cpu fan is running right? if the sensors are wrong/not attached, then every software will show wrong readings no matter how reputed the softwares are.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your cpu fan is running right? if the sensors are wrong/not attached, then every software will show wrong readings no matter how reputed the softwares are.



I will be needing a fan for my future upgrade anyway so it doesn't matter about reading. I went through Flipkart and found three brands Cooler master, Bitfenix and Deepcool. 
For 80mm which one will u people recommend??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2013)

all fans have one very important rating called "cfm".it tells about the amount of air moved by fan & in real life this value is usually in +/-10% range.a 90cfm 120mm fan will move much more air than 45cfm 120mm fan but it will also be costlier.if you have a lot of hard disks then installing a higher cfm fan in front is better but if you have only 1-2 hard disks then installing any average cfm 120mm fan in rear should be fine.for cpu cooling unless you are always using 80-90% of processor even the stock heat sink(fan which comes with cpu)+a good cfm rear fan is sufficient for 1-2 hard disk & no graphics card setup.for a mid range graphics card add another 120mm fan.considering all this if you have the budget get this 90cfm 120mm fan:
Cooler Master SickleFlow Blue 120 mm Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
also no fan will help if you have the usual intex/zebronics/iball cabinet.at least get a cheap cabinet from coolermaster to effectively use such fans.80mm fan is really not worth it in long run.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> all fans have one very important rating called "cfm".it tells about the amount of air moved by fan & in real life this value is usually in +/-10% range.a 90cfm 120mm fan will much more air than 45cfm 120mm fan but it will also be costlier.if you have a lot of hard disks then installing a higher cfm fan in front is better but if you have only 1-2 hard disks then installing any average cfm 120mm fan in rear should be fine.for cpu cooling unless you are always using 80-90% of processor even the stock heat sink(fan which comes with cpu)+a good cfm rear fan is sufficient for 1-2 hard disk & no graphics card setup.for a mid range graphics card add another 120mm fan.considering all this if you have the budget get this 90cfm 120mm fan:
> Cooler Master SickleFlow Blue 120 mm Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> also no fan will help if you have the usual intex/zebronics/iball cabinet.at least get a cheap cabinet from coolermaster to effectively use such fans.80mm fan is really not worth it in long run.



Thnx a ton bro... this is the kind of info i was expecting.
Right now i have Intex cabinet, 1 80gb HDD, no GPU. So for this i m considering 80mm fan (as i checked screw distance, bigger one is not more than 90 mm).
Now after upgrade... NZXT gamma, 1 1TB HDD, Sapphire HD7770. 
1)So for it a 120mm NZXT fan already comes with cabby, this new brought 80mm & another 120mm should be enough??
2)Or 120 (NZXT) + 120 extra will do the work(hence i can ditch this 80mm)????
3)Which brand should i go with, Cooler master, Bitfenix and Deepcool??
4)Diff b/w these two 120mm CM fans Cooler Master 90 CFM LED Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
& Cooler Master SickleFlow Blue 120 mm Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
 (earlier one is cheap)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

first of all don't get your hopes high about getting Gamma.someone here tried in Mumbai & i tried in Delhi from the only dealer in Nehru Place who sell NZXT cabinets & couldn't find it.i ended up ordering Bitfenix Merc Alpha online as it is the only alternative to replace Gamma in sub 3000 range.both Gamma & Bitfenix Merc Alpha comes with pre-installed rear 120mm fan & for your upgrade i think adding another 120mm fan in front should be enough.1st link is out of stock & sickleflow series is the newer series so chances of getting older series at that price currently is difficult.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Apply fresh CPU Thermal Paste a good one not the Rs20 ones you get on the street ,clean the heat sink and refit. No fan even a 200 MM NZXT 166CFM monster will be able to bring down that 113C,TBH.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^that reading is not correct.op's processor is northwood & even the infamous prescott P4 will either shutdown or melt before reaching 113C.
Testing Thermal Throttling in Pentium 4 CPUs with Northwood and Prescott cores


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all don't get your hopes high about getting Gamma.someone here tried in Mumbai & i tried in Delhi from the only dealer in Nehru Place who sell NZXT cabinets & couldn't find it.i ended up ordering Bitfenix Merc Alpha online as it is the only alternative to replace Gamma in sub 3000 range.both Gamma & Bitfenix Merc Alpha comes with pre-installed rear 120mm fan & for your upgrade i think adding another 120mm fan in front should be enough.1st link is out of stock & sickleflow series is the newer series so chances of getting older series at that price currently is difficult.



Probably u r right, a meltdown would have occurred.
WTF?? Gamma is unavailable in Delhi, that sucks. I went through someone's review on Gamma in review section & found it very informative. 
Is there some kind of review on Bitfenix Merc Alpha or can u sahre some of its inside pics??
I will ditch 80mm idea (thnx to u), but which brand to opt question still remains???
1st link is out of stock but maybe i can find it locally (i.e Nehru place), both are 120mm with 90 CFM then what's the difference as price diff exists???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

it is a habit of mine to do some research before buying anything so here is my research on bitfenix merc alpha:
Bitfenix Merc Alpha Case Review | Hardware Secrets
BitFenix Merc | Pure Overclock
Bitfenix Merc Alpha Mid ATX Tower PC Chassis Review- Hardware BBQ
AnandTech | BitFenix Merc Alpha: Just How Much Can $39 Buy?
BitFenix Merc Alpha PC Case
BitFenix Merc Alpha Chassis Review | Dungeon Dogz
BitFenix Merc Alpha Case Review | Overclockers
BitFenix Merc Alpha Mid Tower Chassis Review | TweakTown
these should be enough for all your queries.

there shouldn't be any major difference between old R4 & new sickleflow series but i doubt you can find the old series even in Nehru Place as smcinternational is the main distributor of coolermaster products & even their site is not showing older series as available but you can try asking at their store in Nehru Place.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is a habit of mine to do some research before buying anything so here is my research on bitfenix merc alpha:
> Bitfenix Merc Alpha Case Review | Hardware Secrets
> BitFenix Merc | Pure Overclock
> Bitfenix Merc Alpha Mid ATX Tower PC Chassis Review- Hardware BBQ
> ...



Thnx again bro for the info. And this case feels pretty good too (except looks lol).



The Incinerator said:


> Apply fresh CPU Thermal Paste a good one not the Rs20 ones you get on the street ,clean the heat sink and refit. No fan even a 200 MM NZXT 166CFM monster will be able to bring down that 113C,TBH.



Which thermal paste brand should i use?? and what will be the price (if possible from Delhi)???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 18, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Thnx again bro for the info. And this case feels pretty good too (except looks lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Which thermal paste brand should i use?? and what will be the price (if possible from Delhi)???



artic silver 5 for around rs 600 for 6mg ,i think.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

smcinternational in Nehru Place is the place to go for good cooler master cabinets,fans,thermal paste & any gaming related hardware.however they keep only branded(read costly) products but most of the time they are worth their price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Arctic Silver is good but it has a very high Curing time.So be patient before the magic happens.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> artic silver 5 for around rs 600 for 6mg ,i think.





whitestar_999 said:


> smcinternational in Nehru Place is the place to go for good cooler master cabinets,fans,thermal paste & any gaming related hardware.however they keep only branded(read costly) products but most of the time they are worth their price.





The Incinerator said:


> Arctic Silver is good but it has a very high Curing time.So be patient before the magic happens.



Thnx all... so here  comes the official end of this thread.


----------

